# Why no deer bones?



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

The instruction manual for my All-American canner specifies in the instructions for soup stock "do not use deer bones."

Does anyone know why? I've seen recipes for stock from deer bones from reputable sources. Is it just that canning venison stock has not been tested for safety by the canning powers that be?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Interesting, my family always has in the past. Have some in the freezer right now waiting for cool weather to boil down (I know all last winter was "cool"....didn't have time then).

Cooking with Bones: Five Tips for Making Venison Stock for Soups or Rice | Field & Stream


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Deer in some parts of the country have Chronic Wasting Disease. Since it's a prion disease, it's possible for it to survive the stock-making process. General recommendations are to completely bone-out venison if CWD is in the area, and not to cut through any of the bones while butchering.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

That makes sense, we don't have CWD here....yet.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Meat itself can carry the prions that cause spongiform encephalicy (sp) too though, doesn't it? I know brains and bones are the worse issue, but the meat itself carries the prion disease too.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know, to tell you the truth. You usually hear warnings about anything that would have lymphatic tissue or nerve tissue.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Scrapie


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I wondered about that too. DH said it was because of the chronic wasting disease. All-American canners are made in Wisconsin, where chronic wasting disease is a problem. So I guess they'd be aware of that sort of thing. :shrug:


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

if you're worried about CWD, you can get a "head test" done to determine if the animal is positive or not. i shot an elk about 5 years ago that was positive per the head test, and her meat wound up feeding mountain lions being used for CWD research. bummer.


----------

